# What Bow to purchase?



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

What is your overall budget ? 

In a bow what is important to you ? 
Price, comfort, smooth draw cycle, speed, hand shock, being quiet ?
let us know whats important to you so we can point you in the rite direction.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

09 martin bengal under $400 and shoots just as good or better than the way more expensive ones.

want a shorter bow

martin cheeta- under $400. basically a short version of the bengal.


martin bows are amazing and they have great customer service.

draws amazing
holds good
decent speed
quiet

best cheaper bow on the market imo


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

My budget is flexible but for now lets say around $400 for a field ready combo.
Importance... Like I said I have only bow hunted once before, but I would say speed, comfort, sound are top 3. hope this helps. I am going to watch the forum like a hawk because I a want to buy soon. (wife and baby willing...lol)
If anyone wants to give me a katera for 400 i will love you long time. lol


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

I see bass pro has the bengal combo for $529 and the Cheetah for $469. 
I guess that price range is doable. Should i get a ready to hunt combo or buy the addons seperately?


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

I would suggest you go shoot a PSE Stinger there around 300.00 for bare bow comes in 50,60,70 lbs and they are very quiet and they ibo @ 304
an its 31 1/2 axle to axle. Then that leaves you with money to get accessories.


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

Merc said:


> I see bass pro has the bengal combo for $529 and the Cheetah for $469.
> I guess that price range is doable. Should i get a ready to hunt combo or buy the addons seperately?


Personally I will never buy another Martin I was very unhappy with my last one. As far as options I prefer to buy mine seperate so you can pick out what you want that suits you not generic stuff.


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

I did look at the Madness XS but i figured a 28 1/2" is too small. I really am not sure what to get. I guess I need to find some where to try some out.


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

Merc said:


> I did look at the Madness XS but i figured a 28 1/2" is too small. I really am not sure what to get. I guess I need to find some where to try some out.


Where you located ?


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

Maryland


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i would look into a mission bow if you want something new
or get a used hoyt or mathews if you are willing to go that route


----------



## boxer-man (Jun 25, 2009)

I would set a budget,then shoot a bunch of different bows and see what feels good in that price range.I also would buy the add ons separatly. I don't know if you can find them where you live but I would recommend at least trying out the Full Force Archery line.hope you have a great shopping experience.


----------



## toadstomper1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you tried checking out the pawn shops? U can get decent bows at reasonable prices. I would bring someone who knows bows to check it out for u though


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

I have my budget set, $400-$500. But I need to get most of my accessories with that as well. I am just looking for advice on what are the best bows in that range as I am not sure where a range is to try bows near me.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

If it were me, I would look in the classifieds and try to find an ultratec or v-tec in good condition. Should be able to pick one up for about $300-350. Get a used trophy taker rest for $40 and you pick the sight. Can't go wrong with either of these. Make sure you get buy something with the proper cam # for you draw length.


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*Here are a few nice ones for 500 and under*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=953513&highlight=diamond

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960108

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=960760

This one is really nice for the $$....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=950521

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961230

This Elite bow would be my pick.. All you'll need after this is a sight stabilizer and quiver. You can pick the quiver up down the road and find a nice sight and stabilzer for 120.00 bucks. A brand new sword twilight hunter sight can be had by Scottie/PA for 80.00.. This bow has rotating modules so you can set your draw length to any size without having to worry about L specific cams..
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955963



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=955963


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

Merc said:


> I have my budget set, $400-$500. But I need to get most of my accessories with that as well. I am just looking for advice on what are the best bows in that range as I am not sure where a range is to try bows near me.


PSE Stinger 300.00
tru fire realease 30.00
peep sight 5.00
Bisquit or NAP drop away rest 50.00
TRUGLO site 50.00
vibracheck string stop 30.00
CarbonXpress Quiver 12.00 walmart lol

complete without arrows 477.00 An you have a brand new 2009 bow thats never been shot or possably droped out of a tree !


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*New Bow*

Her is some advise that is written in the "HOLLOWS of ARCHERY" or maybe just a magazine article,I dont know. If you are starting out it would be better for you to buy a mid range forgiving bow than to buy a used higher end speed bow that is going to frustrate you into not loving the sport as we do here at AT. THis is what I tell everybody that asks this question to me, go to the closest ARCHERY PRO SHOP and talk to a professional, get the correct draw length and weight you want go for a brace height of 7+ and shoot some different brands and models. I shoot Mathews but I know there are some very good brands out there. If I were you I would not order a bow from Bass Pro or Cabelas without shooting the very bow first. Remeber it takes alot of practice so if you buy a bow make one that you are going to want to shoot alot. There is my 2 pennies


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

*New Bow*

The 1rst thing to do is go to a good archery shop and find out what your draw length is. Then try out some of there bows that are in your price range. Go to more then one archery shop because each shop will sell different bows. Since you are just starting out start out with a draw weight around 55# so you can practice longer till your shoulder muscles get into shape. Once you start hitting the target with good groups you will start getting addicted to this sport. Then you can get a high end bow.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

go with a used mathews legacy. THat bow was well before its time. Still quiet compared to the bows of today and tough. You wont be dissappointed.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*new bow*

If you are close to Arundel Mills mall Baltimore area (within an hour or so) try Bass PRo shops, they have a range in the back and you can shoot all the bows you are interested in. If you are close to Waldorf try Freds Sports and see Dan great guy to work with.... 

As far as the bow it is a matter of personal choice like picking out a girlfriend some prefer blonds.... I guess you get my point, me, I like em all !!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Merc (Jul 11, 2009)

I am near Arundel. I didnt know that Bass Pro had a range in the back... That is good to know. I think I am going to stop by there today.

Also, draw length is 29" 60-70#.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

after getting your bow invest in a good release with no trigger travel.if the pro shop by you has a qualified coach take a few lessons and learn to shoot the right way. a release with a sloppy trigger is a good way to develop TARGET PANIC and you sure dont want that. good luck


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

martin bengal,pse brute great bow or look into the parkers .all great mid priced bows.i got my 09 parker from a dealer off ebay for 305.00 and they have a scorpion model for 269.00 with lifetime warrenty.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Bow Choices*

In your price range there are a few that stand out that you should try. I probably tried more that 20 bows before I finally settled on one. Here are the ones I would look at. These are not speed bows with rough draw cycles but good balanced single cam hunting bows that are a pleasure to shoot and easy to keep in tune. All will work with your drawlength and draw weight which is that same as mine. I prefer 7" or more of brace height and 33" ATA for comfort, forgiveness, and being able to get on the peep sight without excessive string angle. 

Martin Moab
Martin Bengal
Martin Cheetah
Mission Journey
Used Matthews Drenalin or Switchback XT
Used Diamond Black Ice
Used Diamond Marquis 

Good luck!


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bow*

Your Best bet is to go to a archery shop and shoot a bunch of different bows and decide which one you like best. which one fits you best and the one you feel the most comfortable with. then go from there. personally if i were you i would look into Mission Bows. there a great bow for the money and there made by Mathews Solocam.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

bow madness. or just hit the clasifieds here on at there are many great bows out there in the lower price range. Good luck!


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

merc,if you are close to baltimore then it is well worth your time to take the 1.5 hr. drive up to pa. to lancaster archery.not only do they have a range but you will get top notch service with some very experienced bow techs.pm me if you want to do it and i could meet up with you.on a weekend. howard:darkbeer:


----------

